# Nous sommes dévolus à accompagner les morts



## Aoyama

Bonjour à tous.
Je rencontre dans un texte (manuscrit en attente de publication) la phrase suivante : (...) *nous sommes dévolus à accompagner les morts, nos morts.*
Dans le sens, évidemment, de : "il nous incombe de ..."
C'est un emploi de *dévolu* que je connaissais pas.
Est-il vraiment le même que : "Voilà comment la récompense due au talent est dévolue à la nullité." (Balzac) ?
Et cet emploi est-il courant/possible ?
On trouve encore dans Google cet exemple :
_De temps en temps les sauvages m’invitaient à descendre et à me laisser tuer avant la fin du jour, afin de leur épargner la peine de me dépecer pendant la nuit. J’étais *dévolu* pièce par pièce aux différen[t]s chefs dont chacun désignait celle qu’il voulait avoir, … ._ (Dillon, _Voyage dans la mer du sud_, Revue des Deux Mondes, 1830, tome 1)
Mais alors, aussi, *dévolu* en tant que participe passé aurait-il un infinitif ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour !

Le sens de la phrase est clair, il n'y a pas de difficultés de compréhension, mais je crois que ce qui est troublant c'est que ce soit une/des personnes qui soient dévolues. Dans les exemples classiques, ce sont des choses qui sont dévolues...


----------



## Aoyama

Le sens est "clair" ... On le déduit. Mais est-ce _courant _? Le problème se pose pour un manuscrit en lecture avant édition. Cet emploi est-il acceptable ?


> Dans les exemples classiques, ce sont des choses qui sont dévolues...


bien d'accord, mais ici "choses" est un sujet passif , alors que dans l'exemple (moderne) cité, ainsi que dans l'autre, le sujet est actif .


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé le même exemple *ici*, sous la définition juridique de dévolu = échu en vertu d'un droit. 

En extrapolant un peu (bon d'accord... beaucoup) on pourrait à la rigueur réécrire : _j'étais / mon corps était transporté, pièce par pièce..._



> Le sens est "clair" ... On le déduit. Mais est-ce _courant _?


  Poser la question... c'est y répondre. À mon avis non, ce n'est pas courant.  Tout au moins, pas chez nous.


----------



## Aoyama

> on pourrait à la rigueur réécrire : _j'étais / mon corps était transporté, pièce par pièce..._


Ah non, je ne crois pas. Ici ce serait, comme dans la définition juridique : "mon corps _revenait _, morceau par morceau , aux différents chefs ...".
Je demande si quelqu'un aurait déjà rencontré ce type d'emploi ailleurs (où ?), car le problème ici est de savoir si c'est emploi est acceptable ou non. Certains disent que non.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Alors, si on est puriste, on doit rejeter cet usage de dévolu et utiliser plutôt, dans ce contexte, destinés (ou condamnés).


----------



## Xence

Aoyama said:


> Mais alors, aussi, *dévolu* en tant que participe pasé aurait-il un infinitif ?


Dans une remarque en marge de l'article dévolu, le TLF affirme effectivement que l'infinitif _dévoluer_ est attesté dans plusieurs documents.


> *2.* La docum. atteste, exceptionnellement, à partir de 1893 (E. Perrier, _Zool.,_ t. 1, p. 943) l'emploi d'un verbe trans. (dér. de _dévolu_) _dévoluer. _
> _Le rôle musical que la liturgie milanaise a continué de dévoluer aux diacres_ (Gastoué, _Orig. chant romain,_ 1907, p. 285).
> _Il_ [_le juriste_] _dévolue à celui-ci_ [_le droit individuel_] _la réglementation des guerres, des conflits et des délimitations_ (J. Vuillemin, _Être et trav.,_ 1949, p. 114).
> Une forme de part. passé passif _dévolué_ au sens de « échu » et un inf. _dévoluer_ au sens de « échoir » (corresp. au b. lat. jur. _devolutus, devolvi_) sont sporadiquement attestés du xive au xvie siècle.


----------



## Aoyama

Bravo. 
Je n'avais (à tort) même pas regardé.
La remarque précédente (1) est elle aussi instructive :
*Rem. 1.* Dans certains cont., l'adj. _dévolu_ est traité comme un part. passé. _Les facultés que la nature nous a dévolues_ (C. Bernard, _Introd. ét. méd. exp.,_ 1865, p. 57). _Je tenais pour une chance insigne que *le ciel m'eût dévolu précisément ces parents, cette sœur, cette vie*_ (Beauvoir, _Mém. j. fille,_ 1958, p. 48). 
L'exemple tiré de S. de Beauvoir est lui aussi intéressant car c'est encore un sens un peu différent des deux précédents (ici "attribué", dans ces deux exemples).


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Ah non, je ne crois pas. Ici ce serait, comme dans la définition juridique : "mon corps _revenait _, morceau par morceau , aux différents chefs ...".


 Mon erreur : j'ai mal interprété (en précisant tout de même que j'extrapolais beaucoup) le début de cette définition de la page de Wikipedia. 



> Qui passe, qui est transporté d’une personne à une autre, qui est acquis, échu à quelqu’un en vertu d’un droit.


 
Comme PZ, je dirais aussi _nous sommes destinés_, dans le cas du manuscrit. 
Sinon: _la responsabilité d'accompagner nos morts nous est dévolue._   Un peu bancal, j'avoue.


----------



## Aoyama

> _la responsabilité d'accompagner nos morts nous est dévolue._ Un peu bancal, j'avoue.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec ça, ce n'est pas bancal, même si cela pourrait être un peu différent de ce que l'auteur entendait à l'origine. Mais je laisserai finalement la phrase telle quelle car à bien y regarder _l'usage existe_, même s'il est inhabituel. On se ferait taxer d'ignorance si on le refusait ...


----------



## Aoyama

Je reviens sur :


> Dans une remarque en marge de l'article dévolu, le TLF affirme effectivement que *l'infinitif dévoluer* est attesté dans plusieurs documents


Dévoluer, construit sur le modèle d'_évoluer_ (dévolution, évolution) pose un problème intéressant (pour moi) : le participe passé de dévoluer serait donc "dévolu" (sur le modèle de "vouloir") alors que pour évoluer on a "évolué". Mais "dévoluer" est bien un verbe du premier groupe ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Un avis différent, ici.


----------



## Aoyama

Très intéressant, merci.
C'est un avis, mais qui ne tient pas compte de ce que :


> le TLF affirme effectivement que l'infinitif _dévoluer_ est attesté dans plusieurs documents.


mais si on regarde bien, on trouve d'autres exemples de ces adjectifs qui ont l'apparence de p.p. mais qui ne renvoient à aucun verbe existant :
révolu, dissoulu (apparenté à dissoudre mais différent) ...


----------



## Chimel

Aoyama said:


> C'est un avis, mais qui ne tient pas compte de ce que :
> 
> le TLF affirme effectivement que l'infinitif _dévoluer_ est attesté dans plusieurs documents.


Oui, mais le TLF précise "exceptionnellement" et il ne donne que deux exemples qui ne sont pas vraiment dus à des auteurs qui font autorité... En fait, ce "dévoluer" utilisé dans un obscur ouvrage de 1907 sur les origines du chant romain est peut-être une simple faute, mais qui, avec la patine du temps, a acquis certaines lettres de noblesse (alors que si un journaliste écrivait aujourd'hui "dévoluer", tout le monde hurlerait au barbarisme ! ).

Bref, tu fais bien sûr ce que tu veux, mais à ta place je n'écrirais pas "Nous sommes dévolus à accompagner les morts". C'est une phrase qui me heurte.


----------



## Aoyama

... écrite par une Belge de Charleroi, assez pointilleuse sur son français .

Je ne sais pas si vraiment "dévoluer" 





> avec la patine du temps, a acquis certaines lettres de noblesse


 (mais S. de Beauvoir l'a aussi employé -indirectement- employé) mais sans nul doute 





> si un journaliste écrivait aujourd'hui "dévoluer", tout le monde hurlerait au barbarisme !


 ou à un néologisme bizarre.
Dévoluer est une curiosité, sûrement un peu futile.
Quant à *nous sommes dévolus à accompagner les morts, nos morts*, notre Carolorégienne (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?) y tient, mordicus.
On doit le lui laisser.


----------



## tilt

_Nous sommes dévolus à accompagner les morts _ne me choque pas le moins du monde.
Contrairement à ce que PZ avance dans le message n° 2, pour moi, une personne peut être dévolue aussi bien qu'une chose.
J'imagine bien un amoureux un tantinet romantique déclarer à sa bien-aimée : _Je vous suis dévolu_.


----------



## Chimel

Laisse-le lui, alors, Aoyama. L'auteur, comme le client, est roi (mais le lecteur, comme le vendeur, est libre de n'en penser pas moins... ).

NB: Un habitant de Charleroi est un(e) Carolorégien(ne). Souvent abgrégé en "Carolo": c'est un vrai Carolo, il a l'accent carolo...


----------



## Aoyama

> J'imagine bien un amoureux un tantinet romantique déclarer à sa bien-aimée : _Je vous suis dévolu_


_Vous l'avez voulu, moulu et fourbu, je vous suis tout dévoulu _serait même plus classe peut-être. Mais on est ici dans l'adjectif (qui ne pose pas de problème, il est employé souvent), pas le vrai p.p. de *nous sommes dévolus à +* infinitif.



> L'auteur, comme le client, est roi


Oui Charles ... roi


----------

